# 90 Corrado getting a 1.8t transplant, maybe...



## mikeb52 (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi folks, been a searcher on vortex for a few years now and love the helpful veebubbers I've met.
I have a big upgrade potentially and am looking for some help, links, and opinions.
As mentioned I have a 90'G60 which is still stock with a freshly rebuilt s/charger that is my summer toy, approx 160k original on her..
I just recently wracked up my 01 jetta Wolfsburg 1.8t and am considering swapping everything into the Rado and tossing the jetta shell.
The jetta is Stg 2+ prior to my ownership and was scary fast, even compared to the Corrado under full boost, which was surprising to me. The jetta would chirp the tires in 4 gears, probably 5th too but I've never found out as by the time I'm in fourth when I've given er I was doing about 180 and had to decel anyway.
So, my question(s) are can I swap everything over to my Corrado?
I want to keep my Corrado tranny as I read that's the preferred keep, and my clutch is nearly new on her.
I would like to swap over everything else though, including the chipped jetta ecu, and all of the jetta wiring.
I hear the jetta is a wired throttle as opposed to the Corrado cable unit, but figured I could make an adapter to run the new wiring to the existing peddle as opposed to welding in a new gas peddle entirely?
Do I have to install the jetta dash and key in my Corrado to make the system work, fuse box too? Or can I keep my Corrado interior original but run the obd2 connector inside still and retain modern functionality through it?
Anyway, due to limited space I have to gut the jetta before I can start on the Corrado so really need to make sure I get all I need before I start as I won't be able to go back later for overlooked items, so any kind of punch list folks may have saved I would humbly appreciate getting copies of too.
I plan on taking lots of pics and putting ,together a Corrado specific rebuild thread as part of this journey so will be thanking in advance anyone that can help me along the way.
Will have some nice jetta parts for sale or trade during the process to boot.
Anyway, chime in, pm, or link on.. Appreciate the help from all you farfegnugen fans.. 
Cheers.
Mike.


----------



## Bubble Block (Sep 19, 2009)

mikeb52 said:


> can I swap everything over to my Corrado?


Yes.



mikeb52 said:


> I want to keep my Corrado tranny as I read that's the preferred keep, and my clutch is nearly new on her.


Good Choice.



mikeb52 said:


> I would like to swap over everything else though, including the chipped jetta ecu, and all of the jetta wiring.


It has been done before, are you planning on doing a dash swap as well?



mikeb52 said:


> I hear the jetta is a wired throttle as opposed to the Corrado cable unit, but figured I could make an adapter to run the new wiring to the existing peddle as opposed to welding in a new gas peddle entirely?


You can purchase a Drive by wire to cable conversion kit Here.



mikeb52 said:


> Do I have to install the jetta dash and key in my Corrado to make the system work, fuse box too? Or can I keep my Corrado interior original but run the obd2 connector inside still and retain modern functionality through it?


You have the option of doing either one. Converting everything over to OBD2 will be a little more work but it can be done.



mikeb52 said:


> Anyway, due to limited space I have to gut the jetta before I can start on the Corrado so really need to make sure I get all I need before I start as I won't be able to go back later for overlooked items, so any kind of punch list folks may have saved I would humbly appreciate getting copies of too.


I have not personally done this swap but as long you have the wiring harness, ecu, fuse box, and OBD2 connection, you should be fine. It wouldn’t be a bad idea to consider if you want to use the cluster from the Jetta as well. (hopefully others who have done a similar swap to yours can chime in on this one)



mikeb52 said:


> I plan on taking lots of pics and putting ,together a Corrado specific rebuild thread as part of this journey so will be thanking in advance anyone that can help me along the way.
> Will have some nice jetta parts for sale or trade during the process to boot.
> Anyway, chime in, pm, or link on.. Appreciate the help from all you farfegnugen fans..
> Cheers.
> Mike.


If you are anywhere near Northern VA or NYC I may be able to lend a hand when the time comes. Looking forward to the build thread!


----------



## mikeb52 (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks for the reply BBlock.
The original analog dash still works and I would like to keep the MFA and original cluster if I can, but I must admit I liked the blueish colour of the jetta dash too. If I could fit the jetta display into the Corrado dash I'd probably do it, alternatively I want to run jetta wiring outside, with the obd bundle inside as I use a wireless dongle and an app to read it when I drive on cars so equipped. 

I checked out those drive by wire converters, so I would buy the 1.8jetta bracket say, and run my Corrado cable through that to connect to the new throttle, or I need the whole conversation kit with new throttle body? It looks like some of those kits convert new vws to old engines as opposed to what I'm trying to do. I'm slow I guess, 

Even as I type I'm thinking putting the jetta cluster in might look pretty cool actually, with the stock dash of course.
I'll need to look for the software and walk throughs on immobilizing my immobilizer on the ecu cause the jetta chip set was great and I want to use it.

I have the Corrado Bentley, and the jetta Vw official manual so should be able to remap most of the wiring and upgrade the things I don't along the way.
I'm up in Canada north of buffalo a hundred miles so sadly this will be a chilly rebuild, we're I closer, I'd love the help.

Thanks again for the reply, it was pretty helpful:thumbup:
Mike


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

Again, you CANT run Me7 on dbc.. YES they sell a cable conversion, but it's only good for standalone; which I'd never recommend on a street car.

That is all :laugh:


----------



## 2OVT (Sep 11, 2009)

Just convert to DBW. VERY SIMPLE.


















































































also your "chipped jetta ecu" will need an immobilizer defeat if you wish to keep the original Corrado instrument cluster. 

also you'll need to buy a $60 tach adapter from MSD #8920, to operate the tachometer in the original cluster. 









save yourself time and a headache and buy one of Dave's harnesses from StanceDubs in Montreal, they're like $350 and it's plug and play. 

any other questions, feel free to ask. I have done this exact swap in the same exact car.


----------



## mikeb52 (Aug 16, 2008)

Just about ready to pull the 1.8t AWW out of the donor!

I assume I keep the jetta exhaust as far as the cat?

Looking at the car I can't find the damn locking lug nut key inside, looks like a big torx but damn another challenge before I can pull the shafts.
Might just take the grinder to it..

Figure I will want the immo defeat and the emission deletes done?

Can I delete that secondary air pump thing on the front? Mine got smashed up a bit in the accident so if I can cut it out safely, wth.
Thanks again all.


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

You'd be well served by our stage 2+ tune, with deletes, and immo defeat.

Order up a 3" eBay cat less downpipe for like $80, and call it a day. The stock downpipe kills power on 1.8Ts; although the cat itself isn't very restrictive.

PM me if you're interested in our products.


----------



## 3 bar (Aug 16, 2001)

Hey 20VT I'm at the stage where I pulled out the pedal assy and am ready to weld the dbw bracket to the assy. Do you have any side view pics? Don't want to chop too much off of my bracket. Also I have tha tach adapter can you show me what wires you spliced into to get the tach to work? Thanks!


----------



## Deathproofcapri (Aug 18, 2013)

I was lead to believe that e corrado clusters tach was already digital do no need for the converter


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

The digital odometer clusters work fine as they take their rpm signal from the ecu. Its only the early mechanical odo ones and mk2s that need a converter, as they're designed to take it from the coil.


----------



## 3 bar (Aug 16, 2001)

MikkiJayne said:


> The digital odometer clusters work fine as they take their rpm signal from the ecu. Its only the early mechanical odo ones and mk2s that need a converter, as they're designed to take it from the coil.


Damn wish I knew this earlier. Anyone want to buy a tach converter?


----------



## stkshftgti (Oct 11, 2005)

3 bar said:


> Damn wish I knew this earlier. Anyone want to buy a tach converter?


PM me, I'm interested in buying it.


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

If you were doing a DBC 1.8t swap, you could check the thread in my sig. I will have more updates beginning the second week of April.


----------



## 3 bar (Aug 16, 2001)

turtledub said:


> If you were doing a DBC 1.8t swap, you could check the thread in my sig. I will have more updates beginning the second week of April.


I'm doing a DBW swap using an AEB motor big turbo and AWP electronics


----------



## izcorrado18 (Aug 21, 2005)

If your doing DBC also check out my thread. Link is on my signature.


----------



## mikeb52 (Aug 16, 2008)

Getting ready to do this swap finally.
Just finishing up the 1.8t clean up. I replaced the water pump, timing belt and tensioners and belts while she was out. Painted the intake manifold and was looking at the SAI combi valve.
I smashed up my sai pup in the accident that gave me the donor. So I want to delete that and the evap system when I transplant the engine.
I've read all the sai, evap, n249 delete info out there but decided I waned to keep the n249, and pcv systems intact and functioning. Seems some good arguments around having the diverted functions all working properly. 
So, how do I just delete the SAI and evap?
I read somewhere that you can add a breather where the sai flex pipe was connected on the combi, but I was thinking the sai pipe inlet could just as easily be blanked off instead? That way the vacuum and pcv plumbing in that area can still perform its functions. Engine ran crazy well withy all that stuff working in the jetta so I want this as silke a swap as I an make it..
Regarding simple, while I did buy a 944 fmic I would kind of like to figure out how to use the jetta ic in the original jetta location, just in the Rado instead..
And regarding the cluster, mine is analog, but I bought a digital one hoping the MFA was the same back when mine didn't work. Can I convert to this cluster post swap and skip the tach converter and still have working MFA info?
Anyway, starting to pll front end tomorrow if its dry outside, would like to finish the sai and other 1.8 stuff in parallel.
Thanks all. I will post some pics when there is something worth shooting happening..
Cheers..


----------



## mikeb52 (Aug 16, 2008)

Figured some eye candy to set the mood..

image by [email protected], on Flickr
Little snag trying to get the bumper off though.
Front right bumper bolt head is stripped. Got all three other ones out but this one is f--ked.
Figure I may have to grind it down and drill it out to get this off now..
Grrrrr. More delays. Guess this bumper hasn't been off ever, so could be worse. Like I said, the other three came out. 
Cheers.


----------



## mikeb52 (Aug 16, 2008)

So I got the front end off and the G 60 out safely!
Few issues thus far.
Power steering pressure line broke off at the pump during removal, tube was rotted to the ferrule.
Can I use a jetta ps line in lie? The new engine has a banjo fitting style pump on her so the old line would not have fit I don't think anyway.

AC hard lines are rotten under the original air box. Sand and debris settled in one area and rotted them out so I'm not sure what my options are there now?
Any suggestions from those that have gone through this, or similar challenges please chime in.

Thanks gents.

Moving ahead with pulling the interior for the wiring and DBW gas peddle install while I figure out these power problems..
Cheers.....


----------



## mikeb52 (Aug 16, 2008)

End of the weekend and I have the wiring switched over thanks to the adapter loom i bought from Stancedub in Montreal..
Cut out a lot of headaches using it as a go between between my new mk4 engine and the old mk2 electrical system.
I bolted up the turbo to my G60 tranny, and moved the motor mount and tranny mount over as well.
Do I leave the speedo wiring from my mk4 harness tied off but disconnected since I have a cable speedo on my Corrado or do i switch that over?
Also, where does the coolant lead that is part of that tube array going in front of the fuel rail? Looks to be part of the evap system, but not sure.
I took the time to replace my ignition leads bundle as the one on the car showed signs of cracking from the heat on the some of the wire insulation. That was a PITA stripping the main loom completely and back again..
I hope to have the engine back in next weekend, IC tung still to e determined 
Cheers. And thanks for any help on the questions above.


----------



## mikeb52 (Aug 16, 2008)

Seems the starters are different sized bolts on the new1.8and the old G60. I'm left with no option but to drill the tranny case out some to accommodate the new bolts.
Little curve ball on a rainy Monday,,,,,


----------



## mikeb52 (Aug 16, 2008)

Motor and Tranny back together, the old starter bolts slipped through the new 1.8 block and into the front mount just like the original..
So no issues there. Hopefully the engine will be back in the car before the weekend and ready to try starting.... If I can actually figure out how to pull my program and eliminate the Immo, SAI, evap, and ASR features. All new stuff for me to learn there..
This has been an involved conversion, my biggest project to date. I wouldn't have even tried it without the walk throughs from others I have learned about on here. So thanks vortex, and vortex members for the services and efforts you have collectively contributed.
VW communities are among some of the best I've experienced online...
Cheers.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14514002043/


----------



## mikeb52 (Aug 16, 2008)

To do this swap I pulled the main harness out of the fuse panel and firewall. The terminals FGH, all had to be replaced, but S, for wiper control needs to be pulled and replaced on the rebuild as it was part of this main bundle, but does anyone know what this single blue/white striped connector was connected to on the fuse block?
There is the above, a single brown/white,both with single white connectors, and a yellow single with a black connector.
Anyone remember what they were for wold be a big help.
Rainy night and I'm ready to rehang this engine and start to reconnect..
Cheers and thanks for any thoughts on the mystery singles..


----------



## mikeb52 (Aug 16, 2008)

image by [email protected], on Flickr
The transplant is back in the car!
Well 2/3s of it is.. Still reconnecting wires and still have to figure my IC plumbing and routing. 
ECU work will be waiting for a few weeks while the cable is delivered. And the power steering hi pressure hose is en route as well. 
I epoxied my bracket in place today for my pedal and will be welding it up proper tomorrow after the devcon sets. What I ended up doing there is taking a c channel of s.s. and flipping it over, milled it flat, threaded it, and trimmed the legs to fit in beside the steering column in the area that used to hold the pivot for the old gas pedal. Turned out just about where I wanted it and I have both sides butted up against good sheet metal for welding tight. The epoxy was just a pliable medium to jig it up with.
Will hopefully have the rad back on tomorrow. Need to swap over the shift connector on the tranny harness, figure out where the oil temp was taken from and pull those wires, figure out my rad harness again, and what connector I will need there, and reconnect the shift cable's and cable speedo.
Fuel lines look close, and the cabin heat hoses were a straight connect, which was nice.
Cheers!


----------



## hallkbrd (Apr 8, 2000)

Good progress there - keep at it.


----------



## mikeb52 (Aug 16, 2008)

Decided to pll the AC rad off as its unlikely I will find the rigid lines to restore the AC proper, and I am trying to make room for the 944 IC. I picked up but don't think it's gonna fit.
The 944 is easily 4" deep, and while I'd love the improved cooling effect, I can't figure out a placement where it won't stick out either below the rad support, and therefore bumper cowl, or out the front, which would prevent the bumper from sitting true. May have to resell this one and find something thinner, like 3" depth max.
I did manage to remove both rads so I put the support back on the car and yea, she's back on all her mounts and the exhaust is back on to the cat connection.
Questions I have now are, tranny switch, splice in my G60 connection to the mk4 harness?
On the mk4 harness that runs to the alt and AC compressor, what's the remaining two prong connector between those two?
My labels are illegible due to grime now..
On the passenger side of the 1.8t there's a 1/2" coolant line coming around from the turbo, there's also a slightly larger dia coolant line coming around from the front, do they connect some how? Is that where the old jetta coolant res was tied in?
I will post some pics of the specific areas when I get Flickr figured out again.
Seems I got the wrong cable to get into my ecu programming so that's delayed a week or so. Googled local looking for someone that could do all the flash work for me, but no luck.
Carrying on,, keeping calm.. 
Cheers gents.


----------



## mikeb52 (Aug 16, 2008)

Moving along,, front cross member and bumper back in. I purchased a mk4 intercooler kit with prebent pipes and made it work.
I used the original ss output pipe, modified as my initial pipe from the turbo and the rest worked out pretty much naturally. The old charcoal canister hole is where my inlet pipe comes up to the manifold and the IC itself is mounted to the underside of the bumper on a slight top forward angle to fit the original inlet better. The grill in the middle was busted up anyway so I removed it and left the two outside pieces for cover up and cold air ducting.
My shiny stainless steel power steering conversion line is lying there ready to connect.
Great swap parts from Dave at EAA Engineering.
http://www.eaaengineering.com/







[/url] home 016 by [email protected], on Flickr[/IMG]
Electrical nearly complete, ecu immo work done and original flash saved to edit,, once I know how but I can probably start her this weekend,, maybe.







[/url] home 015 by [email protected], on Flickr[/IMG]
Rad's in, and the direct connections are made, but I'm not sure where to tie in the recovery ball.
There is , or was a coolant line that went to that hard cluster that runs along the top of the manifold along the fuel rail,,, where did that go originally, and could I use that line?
I used my corrado upper rad hose so have the smaller line to the ball, it's the lower res line I'm struggling with.







[/url] home 017 by [email protected], on Flickr[/IMG]
And I still need to find a coupler for the right side to connect the turbo coolant line to the slightly larger one that I need to connect too.
Will post some pics later from home..
Cheers and thanks for any help on the rad lines.


----------



## mikeb52 (Aug 16, 2008)

Couple more pics for clarity of my conundrum,
I'm pointing to where I want to connect my res ball lower hose in this pic
1.8T conversion 001 by [email protected], on Flickr
If I remove that line, I will make redundant that line in the hard rail that goes along the fuel rail as seen in this pic where I try to highlight the two lines I think I just need to connect together to complete the turbo coolant circuit?
1.8T conversion 002 by [email protected], on Flickr
Actually, if I move my res ball to the passenger side and find a 3 way tee, I should be able to tie the res in here, no?
I have my slim profile rad fan on order and am now looking for a way to route the airbox, but think the original mk4 will not work. May need to go cone filter out near the battery..
Getting very close to being ready to turn the key! Just need a few tips on the above.
Also, the two prong electrical connection on the harness that goes to the O2 sensors, was that for the evap? and can I just leave it open?
Cheers, and thanks for the threads and help on this.


----------



## mikeb52 (Aug 16, 2008)

I switched things around a little bit and like this set up better. 

1.8T conversion 003 by [email protected], on Flickr
Have the battery on charge, ecu plugged back in and working, peddle installed, oil, rad fluid, power steering lines back in and fluid in. Turned the key on to test the ecu and didn't hear any fuel pump, which I expected to hear.
But to dark to do any more tonight..
Getting close though.
Cheers.


----------



## mikeb52 (Aug 16, 2008)

She turns over! But didn't start.
I hear a buzz from the relays that wasn't there before and am certain something is still amiss at the fuse box. Even though the new splice cable made most of the swap easy, there were a few wires that were cut I need to map out I guess.
Was hoping it would be that easy,, ahh well. She does turn over at least..
Still hope to have her running soon. Pulled both fuel lines and there is pressure. I presume the lack line was pressure, the blue one return on the corrado looking at the filter, and on the mk4 pressure is to the square rail right on the I hectors, and the return is the line on top?
Thanks..


----------



## mikeb52 (Aug 16, 2008)

Further troubleshooting last night. Car turns over but won't start.
image by [email protected], on Flickr
The above connection (purple/black, from white/red)feeds the ignition coils I believe. I replaced that ignition loom while the engines were out as the original was all brittle.
I couldn't figure out the pin removal so spliced the new harness into the old at the connectors. When I first tried to start, this connector pictured above was mistakenly still disconnected, but I could run my codes, vagcom, nefmoto etc.and I could turn the engine over.
However, when I connect this, I can no longer access my ecu via obd2, nor will it start.
Got the fuel lines figured out and after trying to start a few times there is no fuel in the return line, but the feed line is def under pressure. Anyway, I am wondering if there is a schematic of the ignition harness, I think I need to re-verify my connections and hope to hell I don't have to remove that harness again. I want to check voltages at that purple/white wire, I presume at this point that should be 12 vdc when key is on. 
Thanks.


----------



## mikeb52 (Aug 16, 2008)

Hey guys you know what makes great divorces like great running cars? Good grounds.
Seems one in the rain tray still had paint enough to really give a high impedance to my ecu main cable when I started ohming stuff out tonight. Long story short, she runs.
Next up is figuring out why the alternator isn't putting out a charge and wait for my slim electric fan to arrive. Then I can get the exhaust done and replace the o2 sensors and clear codes once more and really start to talk tuning. 
Thanks for the help along the way..



Cheers.


----------



## mikeb52 (Aug 16, 2008)

ABS system started acting up yesterday, lost my pump pressure on the original G60 system.
Found a 30 a fuse blown and replaced it, but no pump still. Think the relay fried. Will be troubleshooting this weekend. Aside from that, love the swap so far.
Bought some VHT lens blackening spray on tint for another project and tried it on some aftermarket tail lights and fog light replacements I was able to find for my Corrado. Tried to finish off the last remaining damage from the idiot that backed nto me two years ago in the parking lot.
See attached pics. Turned out well. IMO. Note the new hood latches as well. No more lost hoods at speed!!







[/url]006 by [email protected], on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]004 by [email protected], on Flickr[/IMG]
I saved my original tail lights in their original condition so I can always go back, but considering I didn't want to drop another 400 for treplacement fogs as a complete set, the bosch fog matches well, when darkened.


----------

